# [SOLVED] aterm: can't load color "Black", colorID = 0, (29)

## humbletech99

I switched back to the radeon driver since the binary ati-drivers fglrx are broken in gentoo currently after the latest upgrade in the stable branch. X was completely broken and I could emerge ati-drivers so I am using the radeon driver in order to start X now.

A side effect of this is the under radeon I am experiencing some trouble with aterm as follows:

```
$ aterm

aterm: can't load color "whitesmoke", colorID = 0, (29)

aterm: can't load color "Black", colorID = 0, (29)

aterm: aborting
```

I thought this might be because of my .Xdefaults using colours that aren't available so I deleted the whole file and restarted X. Now when I try to start aterm I get:

```
$ aterm

aterm: can't load color "Black", colorID = 0, (29)

aterm: can't load color "Black", colorID = 0, (29)

aterm: aborting
```

How can something so obvious be broken in the default setting?

Xterm works but if I use ncurses (ie make menuconfig) then I get a pitch black aterm and nothing visible until I kill the make menuconfig in which case the aterm goes back to black characters on a white background.

Anybody have a clue how to fix this?

----------

## bin-doph

Hi,

whats the content of your /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb.txt - file and the output of showrgb?

cheers

-fe

----------

## humbletech99

```
$ cat /usr/share/X11/rgb.txt

! $Xorg: rgb.txt,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:00 cpqbld Exp $

255 250 250             snow

248 248 255             ghost white

248 248 255             GhostWhite

245 245 245             white smoke

245 245 245             WhiteSmoke

220 220 220             gainsboro

255 250 240             floral white

255 250 240             FloralWhite

253 245 230             old lace

253 245 230             OldLace

250 240 230             linen

250 235 215             antique white

250 235 215             AntiqueWhite

255 239 213             papaya whip

255 239 213             PapayaWhip

255 235 205             blanched almond

255 235 205             BlanchedAlmond

255 228 196             bisque

255 218 185             peach puff

255 218 185             PeachPuff

255 222 173             navajo white

255 222 173             NavajoWhite

255 228 181             moccasin

255 248 220             cornsilk

255 255 240             ivory

255 250 205             lemon chiffon

255 250 205             LemonChiffon

255 245 238             seashell

240 255 240             honeydew

245 255 250             mint cream

245 255 250             MintCream

240 255 255             azure

240 248 255             alice blue

240 248 255             AliceBlue

230 230 250             lavender

255 240 245             lavender blush

255 240 245             LavenderBlush

255 228 225             misty rose

255 228 225             MistyRose

255 255 255             white

  0   0   0             black

 47  79  79             dark slate gray

 47  79  79             DarkSlateGray

 47  79  79             dark slate grey

 47  79  79             DarkSlateGrey

105 105 105             dim gray

105 105 105             DimGray

105 105 105             dim grey

105 105 105             DimGrey

112 128 144             slate gray

112 128 144             SlateGray

112 128 144             slate grey

112 128 144             SlateGrey

119 136 153             light slate gray

119 136 153             LightSlateGray

119 136 153             light slate grey

119 136 153             LightSlateGrey

190 190 190             gray

190 190 190             grey

211 211 211             light grey

211 211 211             LightGrey

211 211 211             light gray

211 211 211             LightGray

 25  25 112             midnight blue

 25  25 112             MidnightBlue

  0   0 128             navy

  0   0 128             navy blue

  0   0 128             NavyBlue

100 149 237             cornflower blue

100 149 237             CornflowerBlue

 72  61 139             dark slate blue

 72  61 139             DarkSlateBlue

106  90 205             slate blue

106  90 205             SlateBlue

123 104 238             medium slate blue

123 104 238             MediumSlateBlue

132 112 255             light slate blue

132 112 255             LightSlateBlue

  0   0 205             medium blue

  0   0 205             MediumBlue

 65 105 225             royal blue

 65 105 225             RoyalBlue

  0   0 255             blue

 30 144 255             dodger blue

 30 144 255             DodgerBlue

  0 191 255             deep sky blue

  0 191 255             DeepSkyBlue

135 206 235             sky blue

135 206 235             SkyBlue

135 206 250             light sky blue

135 206 250             LightSkyBlue

 70 130 180             steel blue

 70 130 180             SteelBlue

176 196 222             light steel blue

176 196 222             LightSteelBlue

173 216 230             light blue

173 216 230             LightBlue

176 224 230             powder blue

176 224 230             PowderBlue

175 238 238             pale turquoise

175 238 238             PaleTurquoise

  0 206 209             dark turquoise

  0 206 209             DarkTurquoise

 72 209 204             medium turquoise

 72 209 204             MediumTurquoise

 64 224 208             turquoise

  0 255 255             cyan

224 255 255             light cyan

224 255 255             LightCyan

 95 158 160             cadet blue

 95 158 160             CadetBlue

102 205 170             medium aquamarine

102 205 170             MediumAquamarine

127 255 212             aquamarine

  0 100   0             dark green

  0 100   0             DarkGreen

 85 107  47             dark olive green

 85 107  47             DarkOliveGreen

143 188 143             dark sea green

143 188 143             DarkSeaGreen

 46 139  87             sea green

 46 139  87             SeaGreen

 60 179 113             medium sea green

 60 179 113             MediumSeaGreen

 32 178 170             light sea green

 32 178 170             LightSeaGreen

152 251 152             pale green

152 251 152             PaleGreen

  0 255 127             spring green

  0 255 127             SpringGreen

124 252   0             lawn green

124 252   0             LawnGreen

  0 255   0             green

127 255   0             chartreuse

  0 250 154             medium spring green

  0 250 154             MediumSpringGreen

173 255  47             green yellow

173 255  47             GreenYellow

 50 205  50             lime green

 50 205  50             LimeGreen

154 205  50             yellow green

154 205  50             YellowGreen

 34 139  34             forest green

 34 139  34             ForestGreen

107 142  35             olive drab

107 142  35             OliveDrab

189 183 107             dark khaki

189 183 107             DarkKhaki

240 230 140             khaki

238 232 170             pale goldenrod

238 232 170             PaleGoldenrod

250 250 210             light goldenrod yellow

250 250 210             LightGoldenrodYellow

255 255 224             light yellow

255 255 224             LightYellow

255 255   0             yellow

255 215   0             gold

238 221 130             light goldenrod

238 221 130             LightGoldenrod

218 165  32             goldenrod

184 134  11             dark goldenrod

184 134  11             DarkGoldenrod

188 143 143             rosy brown

188 143 143             RosyBrown

205  92  92             indian red

205  92  92             IndianRed

139  69  19             saddle brown

139  69  19             SaddleBrown

160  82  45             sienna

205 133  63             peru

222 184 135             burlywood

245 245 220             beige

245 222 179             wheat

244 164  96             sandy brown

244 164  96             SandyBrown

210 180 140             tan

210 105  30             chocolate

178  34  34             firebrick

165  42  42             brown

233 150 122             dark salmon

233 150 122             DarkSalmon

250 128 114             salmon

255 160 122             light salmon

255 160 122             LightSalmon

255 165   0             orange

255 140   0             dark orange

255 140   0             DarkOrange

255 127  80             coral

240 128 128             light coral

240 128 128             LightCoral

255  99  71             tomato

255  69   0             orange red

255  69   0             OrangeRed

255   0   0             red

255 105 180             hot pink

255 105 180             HotPink

255  20 147             deep pink

255  20 147             DeepPink

255 192 203             pink

255 182 193             light pink

255 182 193             LightPink

219 112 147             pale violet red

219 112 147             PaleVioletRed

176  48  96             maroon

199  21 133             medium violet red

199  21 133             MediumVioletRed

208  32 144             violet red

208  32 144             VioletRed

255   0 255             magenta

238 130 238             violet

221 160 221             plum

218 112 214             orchid

186  85 211             medium orchid

186  85 211             MediumOrchid

153  50 204             dark orchid

153  50 204             DarkOrchid

148   0 211             dark violet

148   0 211             DarkViolet

138  43 226             blue violet

138  43 226             BlueViolet

160  32 240             purple

147 112 219             medium purple

147 112 219             MediumPurple

216 191 216             thistle

255 250 250             snow1

238 233 233             snow2

205 201 201             snow3

139 137 137             snow4

255 245 238             seashell1

238 229 222             seashell2

205 197 191             seashell3

139 134 130             seashell4

255 239 219             AntiqueWhite1

238 223 204             AntiqueWhite2

205 192 176             AntiqueWhite3

139 131 120             AntiqueWhite4

255 228 196             bisque1

238 213 183             bisque2

205 183 158             bisque3

139 125 107             bisque4

255 218 185             PeachPuff1

238 203 173             PeachPuff2

205 175 149             PeachPuff3

139 119 101             PeachPuff4

255 222 173             NavajoWhite1

238 207 161             NavajoWhite2

205 179 139             NavajoWhite3

139 121  94             NavajoWhite4

255 250 205             LemonChiffon1

238 233 191             LemonChiffon2

205 201 165             LemonChiffon3

139 137 112             LemonChiffon4

255 248 220             cornsilk1

238 232 205             cornsilk2

205 200 177             cornsilk3

139 136 120             cornsilk4

255 255 240             ivory1

238 238 224             ivory2

205 205 193             ivory3

139 139 131             ivory4

240 255 240             honeydew1

224 238 224             honeydew2

193 205 193             honeydew3

131 139 131             honeydew4

255 240 245             LavenderBlush1

238 224 229             LavenderBlush2

205 193 197             LavenderBlush3

139 131 134             LavenderBlush4

255 228 225             MistyRose1

238 213 210             MistyRose2

205 183 181             MistyRose3

139 125 123             MistyRose4

240 255 255             azure1

224 238 238             azure2

193 205 205             azure3

131 139 139             azure4

131 111 255             SlateBlue1

122 103 238             SlateBlue2

105  89 205             SlateBlue3

 71  60 139             SlateBlue4

 72 118 255             RoyalBlue1

 67 110 238             RoyalBlue2

 58  95 205             RoyalBlue3

 39  64 139             RoyalBlue4

  0   0 255             blue1

  0   0 238             blue2

  0   0 205             blue3

  0   0 139             blue4

 30 144 255             DodgerBlue1

 28 134 238             DodgerBlue2

 24 116 205             DodgerBlue3

 16  78 139             DodgerBlue4

 99 184 255             SteelBlue1

 92 172 238             SteelBlue2

 79 148 205             SteelBlue3

 54 100 139             SteelBlue4

  0 191 255             DeepSkyBlue1

  0 178 238             DeepSkyBlue2

  0 154 205             DeepSkyBlue3

  0 104 139             DeepSkyBlue4

135 206 255             SkyBlue1

126 192 238             SkyBlue2

108 166 205             SkyBlue3

 74 112 139             SkyBlue4

176 226 255             LightSkyBlue1

164 211 238             LightSkyBlue2

141 182 205             LightSkyBlue3

 96 123 139             LightSkyBlue4

198 226 255             SlateGray1

185 211 238             SlateGray2

159 182 205             SlateGray3

108 123 139             SlateGray4

202 225 255             LightSteelBlue1

188 210 238             LightSteelBlue2

162 181 205             LightSteelBlue3

110 123 139             LightSteelBlue4

191 239 255             LightBlue1

178 223 238             LightBlue2

154 192 205             LightBlue3

104 131 139             LightBlue4

224 255 255             LightCyan1

209 238 238             LightCyan2

180 205 205             LightCyan3

122 139 139             LightCyan4

187 255 255             PaleTurquoise1

174 238 238             PaleTurquoise2

150 205 205             PaleTurquoise3

102 139 139             PaleTurquoise4

152 245 255             CadetBlue1

142 229 238             CadetBlue2

122 197 205             CadetBlue3

 83 134 139             CadetBlue4

  0 245 255             turquoise1

  0 229 238             turquoise2

  0 197 205             turquoise3

  0 134 139             turquoise4

  0 255 255             cyan1

  0 238 238             cyan2

  0 205 205             cyan3

  0 139 139             cyan4

151 255 255             DarkSlateGray1

141 238 238             DarkSlateGray2

121 205 205             DarkSlateGray3

 82 139 139             DarkSlateGray4

127 255 212             aquamarine1

118 238 198             aquamarine2

102 205 170             aquamarine3

 69 139 116             aquamarine4

193 255 193             DarkSeaGreen1

180 238 180             DarkSeaGreen2

155 205 155             DarkSeaGreen3

105 139 105             DarkSeaGreen4

 84 255 159             SeaGreen1

 78 238 148             SeaGreen2

 67 205 128             SeaGreen3

 46 139  87             SeaGreen4

154 255 154             PaleGreen1

144 238 144             PaleGreen2

124 205 124             PaleGreen3

 84 139  84             PaleGreen4

  0 255 127             SpringGreen1

  0 238 118             SpringGreen2

  0 205 102             SpringGreen3

  0 139  69             SpringGreen4

  0 255   0             green1

  0 238   0             green2

  0 205   0             green3

  0 139   0             green4

127 255   0             chartreuse1

118 238   0             chartreuse2

102 205   0             chartreuse3

 69 139   0             chartreuse4

192 255  62             OliveDrab1

179 238  58             OliveDrab2

154 205  50             OliveDrab3

105 139  34             OliveDrab4

202 255 112             DarkOliveGreen1

188 238 104             DarkOliveGreen2

162 205  90             DarkOliveGreen3

110 139  61             DarkOliveGreen4

255 246 143             khaki1

238 230 133             khaki2

205 198 115             khaki3

139 134  78             khaki4

255 236 139             LightGoldenrod1

238 220 130             LightGoldenrod2

205 190 112             LightGoldenrod3

139 129  76             LightGoldenrod4

255 255 224             LightYellow1

238 238 209             LightYellow2

205 205 180             LightYellow3

139 139 122             LightYellow4

255 255   0             yellow1

238 238   0             yellow2

205 205   0             yellow3

139 139   0             yellow4

255 215   0             gold1

238 201   0             gold2

205 173   0             gold3

139 117   0             gold4

255 193  37             goldenrod1

238 180  34             goldenrod2

205 155  29             goldenrod3

139 105  20             goldenrod4

255 185  15             DarkGoldenrod1

238 173  14             DarkGoldenrod2

205 149  12             DarkGoldenrod3

139 101   8             DarkGoldenrod4

255 193 193             RosyBrown1

238 180 180             RosyBrown2

205 155 155             RosyBrown3

139 105 105             RosyBrown4

255 106 106             IndianRed1

238  99  99             IndianRed2

205  85  85             IndianRed3

139  58  58             IndianRed4

255 130  71             sienna1

238 121  66             sienna2

205 104  57             sienna3

139  71  38             sienna4

255 211 155             burlywood1

238 197 145             burlywood2

205 170 125             burlywood3

139 115  85             burlywood4

255 231 186             wheat1

238 216 174             wheat2

205 186 150             wheat3

139 126 102             wheat4

255 165  79             tan1

238 154  73             tan2

205 133  63             tan3

139  90  43             tan4

255 127  36             chocolate1

238 118  33             chocolate2

205 102  29             chocolate3

139  69  19             chocolate4

255  48  48             firebrick1

238  44  44             firebrick2

205  38  38             firebrick3

139  26  26             firebrick4

255  64  64             brown1

238  59  59             brown2

205  51  51             brown3

139  35  35             brown4

255 140 105             salmon1

238 130  98             salmon2

205 112  84             salmon3

139  76  57             salmon4

255 160 122             LightSalmon1

238 149 114             LightSalmon2

205 129  98             LightSalmon3

139  87  66             LightSalmon4

255 165   0             orange1

238 154   0             orange2

205 133   0             orange3

139  90   0             orange4

255 127   0             DarkOrange1

238 118   0             DarkOrange2

205 102   0             DarkOrange3

139  69   0             DarkOrange4

255 114  86             coral1

238 106  80             coral2

205  91  69             coral3

139  62  47             coral4

255  99  71             tomato1

238  92  66             tomato2

205  79  57             tomato3

139  54  38             tomato4

255  69   0             OrangeRed1

238  64   0             OrangeRed2

205  55   0             OrangeRed3

139  37   0             OrangeRed4

255   0   0             red1

238   0   0             red2

205   0   0             red3

139   0   0             red4

255  20 147             DeepPink1

238  18 137             DeepPink2

205  16 118             DeepPink3

139  10  80             DeepPink4

255 110 180             HotPink1

238 106 167             HotPink2

205  96 144             HotPink3

139  58  98             HotPink4

255 181 197             pink1

238 169 184             pink2

205 145 158             pink3

139  99 108             pink4

255 174 185             LightPink1

238 162 173             LightPink2

205 140 149             LightPink3

139  95 101             LightPink4

255 130 171             PaleVioletRed1

238 121 159             PaleVioletRed2

205 104 137             PaleVioletRed3

139  71  93             PaleVioletRed4

255  52 179             maroon1

238  48 167             maroon2

205  41 144             maroon3

139  28  98             maroon4

255  62 150             VioletRed1

238  58 140             VioletRed2

205  50 120             VioletRed3

139  34  82             VioletRed4

255   0 255             magenta1

238   0 238             magenta2

205   0 205             magenta3

139   0 139             magenta4

255 131 250             orchid1

238 122 233             orchid2

205 105 201             orchid3

139  71 137             orchid4

255 187 255             plum1

238 174 238             plum2

205 150 205             plum3

139 102 139             plum4

224 102 255             MediumOrchid1

209  95 238             MediumOrchid2

180  82 205             MediumOrchid3

122  55 139             MediumOrchid4

191  62 255             DarkOrchid1

178  58 238             DarkOrchid2

154  50 205             DarkOrchid3

104  34 139             DarkOrchid4

155  48 255             purple1

145  44 238             purple2

125  38 205             purple3

 85  26 139             purple4

171 130 255             MediumPurple1

159 121 238             MediumPurple2

137 104 205             MediumPurple3

 93  71 139             MediumPurple4

255 225 255             thistle1

238 210 238             thistle2

205 181 205             thistle3

139 123 139             thistle4

  0   0   0             gray0

  0   0   0             grey0

  3   3   3             gray1

  3   3   3             grey1

  5   5   5             gray2

  5   5   5             grey2

  8   8   8             gray3

  8   8   8             grey3

 10  10  10             gray4

 10  10  10             grey4

 13  13  13             gray5

 13  13  13             grey5

 15  15  15             gray6

 15  15  15             grey6

 18  18  18             gray7

 18  18  18             grey7

 20  20  20             gray8

 20  20  20             grey8

 23  23  23             gray9

 23  23  23             grey9

 26  26  26             gray10

 26  26  26             grey10

 28  28  28             gray11

 28  28  28             grey11

 31  31  31             gray12

 31  31  31             grey12

 33  33  33             gray13

 33  33  33             grey13

 36  36  36             gray14

 36  36  36             grey14

 38  38  38             gray15

 38  38  38             grey15

 41  41  41             gray16

 41  41  41             grey16

 43  43  43             gray17

 43  43  43             grey17

 46  46  46             gray18

 46  46  46             grey18

 48  48  48             gray19

 48  48  48             grey19

 51  51  51             gray20

 51  51  51             grey20

 54  54  54             gray21

 54  54  54             grey21

 56  56  56             gray22

 56  56  56             grey22

 59  59  59             gray23

 59  59  59             grey23

 61  61  61             gray24

 61  61  61             grey24

 64  64  64             gray25

 64  64  64             grey25

 66  66  66             gray26

 66  66  66             grey26

 69  69  69             gray27

 69  69  69             grey27

 71  71  71             gray28

 71  71  71             grey28

 74  74  74             gray29

 74  74  74             grey29

 77  77  77             gray30

 77  77  77             grey30

 79  79  79             gray31

 79  79  79             grey31

 82  82  82             gray32

 82  82  82             grey32

 84  84  84             gray33

 84  84  84             grey33

 87  87  87             gray34

 87  87  87             grey34

 89  89  89             gray35

 89  89  89             grey35

 92  92  92             gray36

 92  92  92             grey36

 94  94  94             gray37

 94  94  94             grey37

 97  97  97             gray38

 97  97  97             grey38

 99  99  99             gray39

 99  99  99             grey39

102 102 102             gray40

102 102 102             grey40

105 105 105             gray41

105 105 105             grey41

107 107 107             gray42

107 107 107             grey42

110 110 110             gray43

110 110 110             grey43

112 112 112             gray44

112 112 112             grey44

115 115 115             gray45

115 115 115             grey45

117 117 117             gray46

117 117 117             grey46

120 120 120             gray47

120 120 120             grey47

122 122 122             gray48

122 122 122             grey48

125 125 125             gray49

125 125 125             grey49

127 127 127             gray50

127 127 127             grey50

130 130 130             gray51

130 130 130             grey51

133 133 133             gray52

133 133 133             grey52

135 135 135             gray53

135 135 135             grey53

138 138 138             gray54

138 138 138             grey54

140 140 140             gray55

140 140 140             grey55

143 143 143             gray56

143 143 143             grey56

145 145 145             gray57

145 145 145             grey57

148 148 148             gray58

148 148 148             grey58

150 150 150             gray59

150 150 150             grey59

153 153 153             gray60

153 153 153             grey60

156 156 156             gray61

156 156 156             grey61

158 158 158             gray62

158 158 158             grey62

161 161 161             gray63

161 161 161             grey63

163 163 163             gray64

163 163 163             grey64

166 166 166             gray65

166 166 166             grey65

168 168 168             gray66

168 168 168             grey66

171 171 171             gray67

171 171 171             grey67

173 173 173             gray68

173 173 173             grey68

176 176 176             gray69

176 176 176             grey69

179 179 179             gray70

179 179 179             grey70

181 181 181             gray71

181 181 181             grey71

184 184 184             gray72

184 184 184             grey72

186 186 186             gray73

186 186 186             grey73

189 189 189             gray74

189 189 189             grey74

191 191 191             gray75

191 191 191             grey75

194 194 194             gray76

194 194 194             grey76

196 196 196             gray77

196 196 196             grey77

199 199 199             gray78

199 199 199             grey78

201 201 201             gray79

201 201 201             grey79

204 204 204             gray80

204 204 204             grey80

207 207 207             gray81

207 207 207             grey81

209 209 209             gray82

209 209 209             grey82

212 212 212             gray83

212 212 212             grey83

214 214 214             gray84

214 214 214             grey84

217 217 217             gray85

217 217 217             grey85

219 219 219             gray86

219 219 219             grey86

222 222 222             gray87

222 222 222             grey87

224 224 224             gray88

224 224 224             grey88

227 227 227             gray89

227 227 227             grey89

229 229 229             gray90

229 229 229             grey90

232 232 232             gray91

232 232 232             grey91

235 235 235             gray92

235 235 235             grey92

237 237 237             gray93

237 237 237             grey93

240 240 240             gray94

240 240 240             grey94

242 242 242             gray95

242 242 242             grey95

245 245 245             gray96

245 245 245             grey96

247 247 247             gray97

247 247 247             grey97

250 250 250             gray98

250 250 250             grey98

252 252 252             gray99

252 252 252             grey99

255 255 255             gray100

255 255 255             grey100

169 169 169             dark grey

169 169 169             DarkGrey

169 169 169             dark gray

169 169 169             DarkGray

0     0 139             dark blue

0     0 139             DarkBlue

0   139 139             dark cyan

0   139 139             DarkCyan

139   0 139             dark magenta

139   0 139             DarkMagenta

139   0   0             dark red

139   0   0             DarkRed

144 238 144             light green

144 238 144             LightGreen

```

```
$ showrgb

255 250 250             snow

248 248 255             ghost white

248 248 255             GhostWhite

245 245 245             white smoke

245 245 245             WhiteSmoke

220 220 220             gainsboro

255 250 240             floral white

255 250 240             FloralWhite

253 245 230             old lace

253 245 230             OldLace

250 240 230             linen

250 235 215             antique white

250 235 215             AntiqueWhite

255 239 213             papaya whip

255 239 213             PapayaWhip

255 235 205             blanched almond

255 235 205             BlanchedAlmond

255 228 196             bisque

255 218 185             peach puff

255 218 185             PeachPuff

255 222 173             navajo white

255 222 173             NavajoWhite

255 228 181             moccasin

255 248 220             cornsilk

255 255 240             ivory

255 250 205             lemon chiffon

255 250 205             LemonChiffon

255 245 238             seashell

240 255 240             honeydew

245 255 250             mint cream

245 255 250             MintCream

240 255 255             azure

240 248 255             alice blue

240 248 255             AliceBlue

230 230 250             lavender

255 240 245             lavender blush

255 240 245             LavenderBlush

255 228 225             misty rose

255 228 225             MistyRose

255 255 255             white

  0   0   0             black

 47  79  79             dark slate gray

 47  79  79             DarkSlateGray

 47  79  79             dark slate grey

 47  79  79             DarkSlateGrey

105 105 105             dim gray

105 105 105             DimGray

105 105 105             dim grey

105 105 105             DimGrey

112 128 144             slate gray

112 128 144             SlateGray

112 128 144             slate grey

112 128 144             SlateGrey

119 136 153             light slate gray

119 136 153             LightSlateGray

119 136 153             light slate grey

119 136 153             LightSlateGrey

190 190 190             gray

190 190 190             grey

211 211 211             light grey

211 211 211             LightGrey

211 211 211             light gray

211 211 211             LightGray

 25  25 112             midnight blue

 25  25 112             MidnightBlue

  0   0 128             navy

  0   0 128             navy blue

  0   0 128             NavyBlue

100 149 237             cornflower blue

100 149 237             CornflowerBlue

 72  61 139             dark slate blue

 72  61 139             DarkSlateBlue

106  90 205             slate blue

106  90 205             SlateBlue

123 104 238             medium slate blue

123 104 238             MediumSlateBlue

132 112 255             light slate blue

132 112 255             LightSlateBlue

  0   0 205             medium blue

  0   0 205             MediumBlue

 65 105 225             royal blue

 65 105 225             RoyalBlue

  0   0 255             blue

 30 144 255             dodger blue

 30 144 255             DodgerBlue

  0 191 255             deep sky blue

  0 191 255             DeepSkyBlue

135 206 235             sky blue

135 206 235             SkyBlue

135 206 250             light sky blue

135 206 250             LightSkyBlue

 70 130 180             steel blue

 70 130 180             SteelBlue

176 196 222             light steel blue

176 196 222             LightSteelBlue

173 216 230             light blue

173 216 230             LightBlue

176 224 230             powder blue

176 224 230             PowderBlue

175 238 238             pale turquoise

175 238 238             PaleTurquoise

  0 206 209             dark turquoise

  0 206 209             DarkTurquoise

 72 209 204             medium turquoise

 72 209 204             MediumTurquoise

 64 224 208             turquoise

  0 255 255             cyan

224 255 255             light cyan

224 255 255             LightCyan

 95 158 160             cadet blue

 95 158 160             CadetBlue

102 205 170             medium aquamarine

102 205 170             MediumAquamarine

127 255 212             aquamarine

  0 100   0             dark green

  0 100   0             DarkGreen

 85 107  47             dark olive green

 85 107  47             DarkOliveGreen

143 188 143             dark sea green

143 188 143             DarkSeaGreen

 46 139  87             sea green

 46 139  87             SeaGreen

 60 179 113             medium sea green

 60 179 113             MediumSeaGreen

 32 178 170             light sea green

 32 178 170             LightSeaGreen

152 251 152             pale green

152 251 152             PaleGreen

  0 255 127             spring green

  0 255 127             SpringGreen

124 252   0             lawn green

124 252   0             LawnGreen

  0 255   0             green

127 255   0             chartreuse

  0 250 154             medium spring green

  0 250 154             MediumSpringGreen

173 255  47             green yellow

173 255  47             GreenYellow

 50 205  50             lime green

 50 205  50             LimeGreen

154 205  50             yellow green

154 205  50             YellowGreen

 34 139  34             forest green

 34 139  34             ForestGreen

107 142  35             olive drab

107 142  35             OliveDrab

189 183 107             dark khaki

189 183 107             DarkKhaki

240 230 140             khaki

238 232 170             pale goldenrod

238 232 170             PaleGoldenrod

250 250 210             light goldenrod yellow

250 250 210             LightGoldenrodYellow

255 255 224             light yellow

255 255 224             LightYellow

255 255   0             yellow

255 215   0             gold

238 221 130             light goldenrod

238 221 130             LightGoldenrod

218 165  32             goldenrod

184 134  11             dark goldenrod

184 134  11             DarkGoldenrod

188 143 143             rosy brown

188 143 143             RosyBrown

205  92  92             indian red

205  92  92             IndianRed

139  69  19             saddle brown

139  69  19             SaddleBrown

160  82  45             sienna

205 133  63             peru

222 184 135             burlywood

245 245 220             beige

245 222 179             wheat

244 164  96             sandy brown

244 164  96             SandyBrown

210 180 140             tan

210 105  30             chocolate

178  34  34             firebrick

165  42  42             brown

233 150 122             dark salmon

233 150 122             DarkSalmon

250 128 114             salmon

255 160 122             light salmon

255 160 122             LightSalmon

255 165   0             orange

255 140   0             dark orange

255 140   0             DarkOrange

255 127  80             coral

240 128 128             light coral

240 128 128             LightCoral

255  99  71             tomato

255  69   0             orange red

255  69   0             OrangeRed

255   0   0             red

255 105 180             hot pink

255 105 180             HotPink

255  20 147             deep pink

255  20 147             DeepPink

255 192 203             pink

255 182 193             light pink

255 182 193             LightPink

219 112 147             pale violet red

219 112 147             PaleVioletRed

176  48  96             maroon

199  21 133             medium violet red

199  21 133             MediumVioletRed

208  32 144             violet red

208  32 144             VioletRed

255   0 255             magenta

238 130 238             violet

221 160 221             plum

218 112 214             orchid

186  85 211             medium orchid

186  85 211             MediumOrchid

153  50 204             dark orchid

153  50 204             DarkOrchid

148   0 211             dark violet

148   0 211             DarkViolet

138  43 226             blue violet

138  43 226             BlueViolet

160  32 240             purple

147 112 219             medium purple

147 112 219             MediumPurple

216 191 216             thistle

255 250 250             snow1

238 233 233             snow2

205 201 201             snow3

139 137 137             snow4

255 245 238             seashell1

238 229 222             seashell2

205 197 191             seashell3

139 134 130             seashell4

255 239 219             AntiqueWhite1

238 223 204             AntiqueWhite2

205 192 176             AntiqueWhite3

139 131 120             AntiqueWhite4

255 228 196             bisque1

238 213 183             bisque2

205 183 158             bisque3

139 125 107             bisque4

255 218 185             PeachPuff1

238 203 173             PeachPuff2

205 175 149             PeachPuff3

139 119 101             PeachPuff4

255 222 173             NavajoWhite1

238 207 161             NavajoWhite2

205 179 139             NavajoWhite3

139 121  94             NavajoWhite4

255 250 205             LemonChiffon1

238 233 191             LemonChiffon2

205 201 165             LemonChiffon3

139 137 112             LemonChiffon4

255 248 220             cornsilk1

238 232 205             cornsilk2

205 200 177             cornsilk3

139 136 120             cornsilk4

255 255 240             ivory1

238 238 224             ivory2

205 205 193             ivory3

139 139 131             ivory4

240 255 240             honeydew1

224 238 224             honeydew2

193 205 193             honeydew3

131 139 131             honeydew4

255 240 245             LavenderBlush1

238 224 229             LavenderBlush2

205 193 197             LavenderBlush3

139 131 134             LavenderBlush4

255 228 225             MistyRose1

238 213 210             MistyRose2

205 183 181             MistyRose3

139 125 123             MistyRose4

240 255 255             azure1

224 238 238             azure2

193 205 205             azure3

131 139 139             azure4

131 111 255             SlateBlue1

122 103 238             SlateBlue2

105  89 205             SlateBlue3

 71  60 139             SlateBlue4

 72 118 255             RoyalBlue1

 67 110 238             RoyalBlue2

 58  95 205             RoyalBlue3

 39  64 139             RoyalBlue4

  0   0 255             blue1

  0   0 238             blue2

  0   0 205             blue3

  0   0 139             blue4

 30 144 255             DodgerBlue1

 28 134 238             DodgerBlue2

 24 116 205             DodgerBlue3

 16  78 139             DodgerBlue4

 99 184 255             SteelBlue1

 92 172 238             SteelBlue2

 79 148 205             SteelBlue3

 54 100 139             SteelBlue4

  0 191 255             DeepSkyBlue1

  0 178 238             DeepSkyBlue2

  0 154 205             DeepSkyBlue3

  0 104 139             DeepSkyBlue4

135 206 255             SkyBlue1

126 192 238             SkyBlue2

108 166 205             SkyBlue3

 74 112 139             SkyBlue4

176 226 255             LightSkyBlue1

164 211 238             LightSkyBlue2

141 182 205             LightSkyBlue3

 96 123 139             LightSkyBlue4

198 226 255             SlateGray1

185 211 238             SlateGray2

159 182 205             SlateGray3

108 123 139             SlateGray4

202 225 255             LightSteelBlue1

188 210 238             LightSteelBlue2

162 181 205             LightSteelBlue3

110 123 139             LightSteelBlue4

191 239 255             LightBlue1

178 223 238             LightBlue2

154 192 205             LightBlue3

104 131 139             LightBlue4

224 255 255             LightCyan1

209 238 238             LightCyan2

180 205 205             LightCyan3

122 139 139             LightCyan4

187 255 255             PaleTurquoise1

174 238 238             PaleTurquoise2

150 205 205             PaleTurquoise3

102 139 139             PaleTurquoise4

152 245 255             CadetBlue1

142 229 238             CadetBlue2

122 197 205             CadetBlue3

 83 134 139             CadetBlue4

  0 245 255             turquoise1

  0 229 238             turquoise2

  0 197 205             turquoise3

  0 134 139             turquoise4

  0 255 255             cyan1

  0 238 238             cyan2

  0 205 205             cyan3

  0 139 139             cyan4

151 255 255             DarkSlateGray1

141 238 238             DarkSlateGray2

121 205 205             DarkSlateGray3

 82 139 139             DarkSlateGray4

127 255 212             aquamarine1

118 238 198             aquamarine2

102 205 170             aquamarine3

 69 139 116             aquamarine4

193 255 193             DarkSeaGreen1

180 238 180             DarkSeaGreen2

155 205 155             DarkSeaGreen3

105 139 105             DarkSeaGreen4

 84 255 159             SeaGreen1

 78 238 148             SeaGreen2

 67 205 128             SeaGreen3

 46 139  87             SeaGreen4

154 255 154             PaleGreen1

144 238 144             PaleGreen2

124 205 124             PaleGreen3

 84 139  84             PaleGreen4

  0 255 127             SpringGreen1

  0 238 118             SpringGreen2

  0 205 102             SpringGreen3

  0 139  69             SpringGreen4

  0 255   0             green1

  0 238   0             green2

  0 205   0             green3

  0 139   0             green4

127 255   0             chartreuse1

118 238   0             chartreuse2

102 205   0             chartreuse3

 69 139   0             chartreuse4

192 255  62             OliveDrab1

179 238  58             OliveDrab2

154 205  50             OliveDrab3

105 139  34             OliveDrab4

202 255 112             DarkOliveGreen1

188 238 104             DarkOliveGreen2

162 205  90             DarkOliveGreen3

110 139  61             DarkOliveGreen4

255 246 143             khaki1

238 230 133             khaki2

205 198 115             khaki3

139 134  78             khaki4

255 236 139             LightGoldenrod1

238 220 130             LightGoldenrod2

205 190 112             LightGoldenrod3

139 129  76             LightGoldenrod4

255 255 224             LightYellow1

238 238 209             LightYellow2

205 205 180             LightYellow3

139 139 122             LightYellow4

255 255   0             yellow1

238 238   0             yellow2

205 205   0             yellow3

139 139   0             yellow4

255 215   0             gold1

238 201   0             gold2

205 173   0             gold3

139 117   0             gold4

255 193  37             goldenrod1

238 180  34             goldenrod2

205 155  29             goldenrod3

139 105  20             goldenrod4

255 185  15             DarkGoldenrod1

238 173  14             DarkGoldenrod2

205 149  12             DarkGoldenrod3

139 101   8             DarkGoldenrod4

255 193 193             RosyBrown1

238 180 180             RosyBrown2

205 155 155             RosyBrown3

139 105 105             RosyBrown4

255 106 106             IndianRed1

238  99  99             IndianRed2

205  85  85             IndianRed3

139  58  58             IndianRed4

255 130  71             sienna1

238 121  66             sienna2

205 104  57             sienna3

139  71  38             sienna4

255 211 155             burlywood1

238 197 145             burlywood2

205 170 125             burlywood3

139 115  85             burlywood4

255 231 186             wheat1

238 216 174             wheat2

205 186 150             wheat3

139 126 102             wheat4

255 165  79             tan1

238 154  73             tan2

205 133  63             tan3

139  90  43             tan4

255 127  36             chocolate1

238 118  33             chocolate2

205 102  29             chocolate3

139  69  19             chocolate4

255  48  48             firebrick1

238  44  44             firebrick2

205  38  38             firebrick3

139  26  26             firebrick4

255  64  64             brown1

238  59  59             brown2

205  51  51             brown3

139  35  35             brown4

255 140 105             salmon1

238 130  98             salmon2

205 112  84             salmon3

139  76  57             salmon4

255 160 122             LightSalmon1

238 149 114             LightSalmon2

205 129  98             LightSalmon3

139  87  66             LightSalmon4

255 165   0             orange1

238 154   0             orange2

205 133   0             orange3

139  90   0             orange4

255 127   0             DarkOrange1

238 118   0             DarkOrange2

205 102   0             DarkOrange3

139  69   0             DarkOrange4

255 114  86             coral1

238 106  80             coral2

205  91  69             coral3

139  62  47             coral4

255  99  71             tomato1

238  92  66             tomato2

205  79  57             tomato3

139  54  38             tomato4

255  69   0             OrangeRed1

238  64   0             OrangeRed2

205  55   0             OrangeRed3

139  37   0             OrangeRed4

255   0   0             red1

238   0   0             red2

205   0   0             red3

139   0   0             red4

255  20 147             DeepPink1

238  18 137             DeepPink2

205  16 118             DeepPink3

139  10  80             DeepPink4

255 110 180             HotPink1

238 106 167             HotPink2

205  96 144             HotPink3

139  58  98             HotPink4

255 181 197             pink1

238 169 184             pink2

205 145 158             pink3

139  99 108             pink4

255 174 185             LightPink1

238 162 173             LightPink2

205 140 149             LightPink3

139  95 101             LightPink4

255 130 171             PaleVioletRed1

238 121 159             PaleVioletRed2

205 104 137             PaleVioletRed3

139  71  93             PaleVioletRed4

255  52 179             maroon1

238  48 167             maroon2

205  41 144             maroon3

139  28  98             maroon4

255  62 150             VioletRed1

238  58 140             VioletRed2

205  50 120             VioletRed3

139  34  82             VioletRed4

255   0 255             magenta1

238   0 238             magenta2

205   0 205             magenta3

139   0 139             magenta4

255 131 250             orchid1

238 122 233             orchid2

205 105 201             orchid3

139  71 137             orchid4

255 187 255             plum1

238 174 238             plum2

205 150 205             plum3

139 102 139             plum4

224 102 255             MediumOrchid1

209  95 238             MediumOrchid2

180  82 205             MediumOrchid3

122  55 139             MediumOrchid4

191  62 255             DarkOrchid1

178  58 238             DarkOrchid2

154  50 205             DarkOrchid3

104  34 139             DarkOrchid4

155  48 255             purple1

145  44 238             purple2

125  38 205             purple3

 85  26 139             purple4

171 130 255             MediumPurple1

159 121 238             MediumPurple2

137 104 205             MediumPurple3

 93  71 139             MediumPurple4

255 225 255             thistle1

238 210 238             thistle2

205 181 205             thistle3

139 123 139             thistle4

  0   0   0             gray0

  0   0   0             grey0

  3   3   3             gray1

  3   3   3             grey1

  5   5   5             gray2

  5   5   5             grey2

  8   8   8             gray3

  8   8   8             grey3

 10  10  10             gray4

 10  10  10             grey4

 13  13  13             gray5

 13  13  13             grey5

 15  15  15             gray6

 15  15  15             grey6

 18  18  18             gray7

 18  18  18             grey7

 20  20  20             gray8

 20  20  20             grey8

 23  23  23             gray9

 23  23  23             grey9

 26  26  26             gray10

 26  26  26             grey10

 28  28  28             gray11

 28  28  28             grey11

 31  31  31             gray12

 31  31  31             grey12

 33  33  33             gray13

 33  33  33             grey13

 36  36  36             gray14

 36  36  36             grey14

 38  38  38             gray15

 38  38  38             grey15

 41  41  41             gray16

 41  41  41             grey16

 43  43  43             gray17

 43  43  43             grey17

 46  46  46             gray18

 46  46  46             grey18

 48  48  48             gray19

 48  48  48             grey19

 51  51  51             gray20

 51  51  51             grey20

 54  54  54             gray21

 54  54  54             grey21

 56  56  56             gray22

 56  56  56             grey22

 59  59  59             gray23

 59  59  59             grey23

 61  61  61             gray24

 61  61  61             grey24

 64  64  64             gray25

 64  64  64             grey25

 66  66  66             gray26

 66  66  66             grey26

 69  69  69             gray27

 69  69  69             grey27

 71  71  71             gray28

 71  71  71             grey28

 74  74  74             gray29

 74  74  74             grey29

 77  77  77             gray30

 77  77  77             grey30

 79  79  79             gray31

 79  79  79             grey31

 82  82  82             gray32

 82  82  82             grey32

 84  84  84             gray33

 84  84  84             grey33

 87  87  87             gray34

 87  87  87             grey34

 89  89  89             gray35

 89  89  89             grey35

 92  92  92             gray36

 92  92  92             grey36

 94  94  94             gray37

 94  94  94             grey37

 97  97  97             gray38

 97  97  97             grey38

 99  99  99             gray39

 99  99  99             grey39

102 102 102             gray40

102 102 102             grey40

105 105 105             gray41

105 105 105             grey41

107 107 107             gray42

107 107 107             grey42

110 110 110             gray43

110 110 110             grey43

112 112 112             gray44

112 112 112             grey44

115 115 115             gray45

115 115 115             grey45

117 117 117             gray46

117 117 117             grey46

120 120 120             gray47

120 120 120             grey47

122 122 122             gray48

122 122 122             grey48

125 125 125             gray49

125 125 125             grey49

127 127 127             gray50

127 127 127             grey50

130 130 130             gray51

130 130 130             grey51

133 133 133             gray52

133 133 133             grey52

135 135 135             gray53

135 135 135             grey53

138 138 138             gray54

138 138 138             grey54

140 140 140             gray55

140 140 140             grey55

143 143 143             gray56

143 143 143             grey56

145 145 145             gray57

145 145 145             grey57

148 148 148             gray58

148 148 148             grey58

150 150 150             gray59

150 150 150             grey59

153 153 153             gray60

153 153 153             grey60

156 156 156             gray61

156 156 156             grey61

158 158 158             gray62

158 158 158             grey62

161 161 161             gray63

161 161 161             grey63

163 163 163             gray64

163 163 163             grey64

166 166 166             gray65

166 166 166             grey65

168 168 168             gray66

168 168 168             grey66

171 171 171             gray67

171 171 171             grey67

173 173 173             gray68

173 173 173             grey68

176 176 176             gray69

176 176 176             grey69

179 179 179             gray70

179 179 179             grey70

181 181 181             gray71

181 181 181             grey71

184 184 184             gray72

184 184 184             grey72

186 186 186             gray73

186 186 186             grey73

189 189 189             gray74

189 189 189             grey74

191 191 191             gray75

191 191 191             grey75

194 194 194             gray76

194 194 194             grey76

196 196 196             gray77

196 196 196             grey77

199 199 199             gray78

199 199 199             grey78

201 201 201             gray79

201 201 201             grey79

204 204 204             gray80

204 204 204             grey80

207 207 207             gray81

207 207 207             grey81

209 209 209             gray82

209 209 209             grey82

212 212 212             gray83

212 212 212             grey83

214 214 214             gray84

214 214 214             grey84

217 217 217             gray85

217 217 217             grey85

219 219 219             gray86

219 219 219             grey86

222 222 222             gray87

222 222 222             grey87

224 224 224             gray88

224 224 224             grey88

227 227 227             gray89

227 227 227             grey89

229 229 229             gray90

229 229 229             grey90

232 232 232             gray91

232 232 232             grey91

235 235 235             gray92

235 235 235             grey92

237 237 237             gray93

237 237 237             grey93

240 240 240             gray94

240 240 240             grey94

242 242 242             gray95

242 242 242             grey95

245 245 245             gray96

245 245 245             grey96

247 247 247             gray97

247 247 247             grey97

250 250 250             gray98

250 250 250             grey98

252 252 252             gray99

252 252 252             grey99

255 255 255             gray100

255 255 255             grey100

169 169 169             dark grey

169 169 169             DarkGrey

169 169 169             dark gray

169 169 169             DarkGray

  0   0 139             dark blue

  0   0 139             DarkBlue

  0 139 139             dark cyan

  0 139 139             DarkCyan

139   0 139             dark magenta

139   0 139             DarkMagenta

139   0   0             dark red

139   0   0             DarkRed

144 238 144             light green

144 238 144             LightGreen

```

----------

## bin-doph

puh, looks good. no clue, sorry  :Sad: 

----------

## Dizzutch

look for RgbPath in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure it points to "/usr/share/X11/rgb.txt" chances are it's currently pointing to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

-Dizz

----------

## humbletech99

thanks I'll try that, looks like the RGBPath setting was missing for some strange reason. so I've added it, but another thing that is broken since upgrading is vnc so I can't check this now, will have to do it later when I get home...

thanks for the help.

----------

## Dizzutch

I've been getting the same problems with VNC (tightvnc server) even if i point the /usr/bin/vncserver script to the correct rgb file it still won't load them. I havn't had a chance to file a bug on tightvnc.com if there isn't aleady one out there.

-Dizz

----------

## humbletech99

i'm using regular vnc via X module, which now isn't found along with fglrx. 

Gentoo Devs, please be careful to make sure Stable is actually STABLE.....

----------

## xming

same problem with tightvnc here, that xorg 7 break too much things

----------

## xming

problem with tightvnc is solved put this in vncserver

```
$colorPath = "/usr/share/X11/rgb";

```

note it's rgb and not rgb.txt, the .txt get auto appended, that was the problem.

----------

## humbletech99

yes i know this, gotta test it when I get home, I think the path probably moved...

----------

## Dizzutch

 *xming wrote:*   

> problem with tightvnc is solved put this in vncserver
> 
> ```
> $colorPath = "/usr/share/X11/rgb";
> 
> ...

 

i did that and it still says it can't load RGB_DB...

----------

## xming

try this 

```
Xvnc -co "/usr/share/X11/rgb" -fp "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi" -geometry 1152x864 -depth 24
```

it shoul work like this

----------

## Dizzutch

hmm odd, i had to change /usr/bin/vncserver to 

```

$colorPath = "\"/usr/share/X11/rgb\"";

```

```

$colorPath = "/usr/share/X11/rgb";

```

didn't work.

thanks!

-Dizz

----------

## humbletech99

It worked! That rgb line I added to xorg.conf now allows my aterm to work properly as it did before. thanks.

----------

